# For sale - How much



## pipsavage (Sep 29, 2011)

How much would anyone want to pay to buy this army off me. Also I live in the UK, England. Force includes squads of...


2 tactical marine squads
devastator squad
2 scouts squads
wolf terminators
assult terminators
blood claws
death company
canis wolfbeard 
1 dreadnaught
1 ironclad dreadnaught
2 HQ captains 

There may be a few modles that i have missed out and there may be a few that will need re-glueing. Half the models have been undercoated orange with black shoulder pads and detailing were nessecery. The other half are just orange and will need painting. The painting is of decent quiality and more than playable on a tabletop although im by no means a top quality painter. The army is being sold at £100 although i may except very near offer if its a quick sale - i need to start of a new team!


ONLY £100 OR VERY NEARER OFFER


----------



## Eth K3 (Apr 7, 2008)

pipsavage said:


> How much would anyone want to pay to buy this army off me. Also I live in the UK, England. Force includes squads of...
> 
> 
> 2 tactical marine squads
> ...



Are all of models space wolves? if so, do you have any pictures?

thanks

Karl


----------

